# Labrador Bitch wanted



## suzi_que (Nov 11, 2008)

Hallo all, we are looking to adopt an older labrador bitch (any age over 2). We currently have a 6 year old black lab (dog) who we took in from a family that could not cope with him . He has always lived in an at least two dog home prior to coming to us in January. He is a lovely, happy fella but we feel that he is missing companionship of the canine kind. We would prefer spayed but will do this ourselves if need be... we are definitely NOT interested in breeding. We live by the sea in south northumberland and can offer an energetic and loving home. Not concerned with pedigree, KC or colour. Thanks


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Whearabouts are you? There are many Labrador Welfare groups around the country, lots with Labs given up through no fault of their own. I googled Labrador rescue, it came up with a list of different rescue group areas,

labrador rescue - Google Search

Labrador Rescue North West | Care and Rehoming for Labradors

Labrador Rescue South East and Central

Labrador Retriever Rescue Southern England

Welcome to the Labrador Rescue Trust

You should be able to find some lovely Labbies near you looking for a loving home! Most are spayed by the rescue already. I think its great that you want to rescue, well done, and I hope you find your perfect companion!


----------



## suzi_que (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi... thankyou. We are North East and the rescues are just too far away for most to be happy rehoming so far away. We keep checking the local cat and dog shelter but no luck as yet. I'm sure the right lady will come our way in time :biggrin:


----------



## fabmonkey1 (Nov 15, 2008)

suzi_que said:


> Hallo all, we are looking to adopt an older labrador bitch (any age over 2). We currently have a 6 year old black lab (dog) who we took in from a family that could not cope with him . He has always lived in an at least two dog home prior to coming to us in January. He is a lovely, happy fella but we feel that he is missing companionship of the canine kind. We would prefer spayed but will do this ourselves if need be... we are definitely NOT interested in breeding. We live by the sea in south northumberland and can offer an energetic and loving home. Not concerned with pedigree, KC or colour. Thanks


Hello, We Have A Chocolate Bitch Labrador Fully Spayed And Chipped

Unfortunatley She's Only 14months old 
Will This Matter?
We don't want to get rid of her but unfortunatley we have too as my mum has suffered an injury.

She has a lovely temprament and is lovely with kids(should you have any) she and my little brother are like best friends!

It will be a shame to see her go but it is unfair keeping her.

She isnt used to be left alone but if you have another dog she should be fine and likes long walks.

Please respond as we would love to know she's going to a good home.
Thankyou Ciara Garvey


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

suzi_que said:


> Hi... thankyou. We are North East and the rescues are just too far away for most to be happy rehoming so far away. We keep checking the local cat and dog shelter but no luck as yet. I'm sure the right lady will come our way in time :biggrin:


Are you anywhere near a dogs trust centre? They quite often have pedigree Labs in. Also, Battersea in London will rehome all over the country.


----------

